
I Want My Death to Make You Angry - smacktoward
https://mnnurses.org/want-my-death-make-you-angry/
======
eloff
There are so many things wrong with our government, our society, and our
priorities. Will this be what finally wakes us up and forces a change? I want
to believe it is, but I'm skeptical.

The system is broken. I'm angry, but also impotent to do anything about it.

